# Caravan Club: Patronising and Pretentious?



## fuzzyfreak

I joined the CC in November last year after purchasing my Motor Home(MH), they gave me a good deal on first time MH insurance and I thought it'd be useful for my future as a last minute Motor Homer.

I had heard other people's opinions on the Caravan Club but like to judge for myself. Of the twenty odd campsites I have stayed on in the last ten months, at least 3 were CC sites and I must say my experience has not been good. The sites themselves are fine, tidy and clean but the people who run them seem to want to express an air of importance over you (the customer) and at any given opportunity belittle your ignorance! 

Here are my rants -

At one of the sites, I was asked to leave the shower block with my six year old daughter because they wanted to clean!

At another site, the warden became agitated because I had just booked in, then needed to pop into the local village for a hose. "I have just unlocked the barrier!" he said.

I was royally patronised by one warden as he locked up reception telling me there are signs all over the place stating what time reception closes.

Each time, I had not expressed any negative emotion to force these reactions from the wardens and each time, I bit my tongue and walked off.

I also think there are too many signs telling you to "Beware" "Watch Out" - my favourite was above the hot tap "Water gets very hot" 

One sign said "Recycling" and as I approached it, there was another saying "Please recycle in the skips at reception" - a fair old walk with a bucket of recycling and a six year old in tow.

I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free.

What do you think?


----------



## Rasalom

*Interesting view*

I've spent 4 years as a motorhomer and have almost exclusively used CC sites precisely because they're clean and well run. However, I understand what the original poster means concerning the attitudes of the wardens. Without wanting to be rude, they are of a certain age and customer service skills aren't universally high on their list of priorities. BUT, in my opinion, they work extremely hard and keep the facilities in a high state of repair. I, too have been turfed out of the shower block (on that occasion because the warden wanted to start cleaning 40 minutes earlier than advertised) but bit my tongue - mainly because I'm a coward, lacking a functional vertebrae. On other occasions, I've asked for help - especially when I was a newbie, and they were all extremely helpful. Accordingly, I'm more than happy to overlook their shortfalls in some areas because they are so good, otherwise. I've stayed on a couple of other private campsites and I can honestly say that I would happily swap the happy customer-service-centred ineptitude I found there, for the miserable, patronising but helpful and capable wardens of the CC site. :wink:


----------



## Alicat

I have not had the experiences you have had. However, having used commercial, CC & C&CC sites there is a different culture on the non- commercial sites.

Yes, I have had to question who is the customer, and who is providing the service? Although this is not common to all sites. I suspect it all depends on what the wardens did prior to becoming a warden?

I certainly feel there is room for improvement in both the way services are provided, both in terms of the service offering and those delivering the service.

As a director of a successful business turning over £100m's I can say the service falls short of what we would provide if we operated in the industry.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Here is what i think,i have to tell you in advance,i was once a warden on a C>C site many years ago.
1. Times of cleaning shower blocks are usually posted in the block itself,or at reception.
2. You do not state what time you arrived at the "Barrier". During normal site office hours,barriers are usually left open,so perhaps you arrived outside of these times?.
3. The warden is there,and available during "Normal" working hours.also for ANY emergencies that arise outside of these times,however if the office closes at Xhrs he goes back to his unit for his lunch/dinner,do you stay at work after hours?.
4. As regards the sineage,,look around you,there are signs for everything these days,its to avoid being sued! i liken it to a way of,"Self preservation",in todays society. You WILL! get someone who will complain that the hot water in the tap is HOT!.
5. As regards Wi-Fi, i would dare bet good money,that the majority of members could not give a hoot about Wi-Fi,a lot of the sites are only just getting electric.However,some years ago we stayed at Hebden Bridge?,(Coin clippers country),all those years ago they had central TV points to connect your arial/el,lol to because the reception was so poor,so if it is you yourself on your avatar,by the time you get to my age,they may have Wi-Fi at at least two sites.
The wardens are there to ensure the smooth running of the site,some are more flexible than others,like other people in other jobs,however,they are not some old coat hanging up behind the reception door,to be taken down,worn,then put back when it suits.At the end of the day it is a job,a very rewarding job,if you are the round peg in the round hole. We loved it,but property prices made us rethink and get back on the treadmill.
Ted.
PS. Wardens have to bite their tongues as well,strange old world,people biteing their own tongues.


----------



## andrewball1000

Confucius? .. "he who always bites tongue, in danger of no say in long run"


----------



## fuzzyfreak

I expected I might see a reply from a Warden, or in your case an ex warden. I won't go through each point and explain all the facts but the long and short is that there is NEVER any excuse to patronise or excercise inflated self importance on a a paying customer.

I too work in the service industry, of sorts, and yes, I do have my off days, but showing up another person's lack of understanding or plain absent mindedness is childish.


----------



## andyangyh

Don't work for - or even belong to - the Caravan Club but In the interests of balance and as someone who works on a campsite:-

"At one of the sites, I was asked to leave the shower block with my six year old daughter because they wanted to clean! "

We are often complimented on the cleanliness of our facilities and to maintain this level we have to close them at some time for proper cleaning. You can't do it while people are using them - try mopping a floor while 4 men are using the urinals and another 4 are shaving at the sinks! Our site is quietest between 11 and 12 as most people are off site and those that aren't are already showered. Of course, we have a "spare" loo while the main ones are shut. We tell everyone about the cleaning times when they book in and everyone gets a "Welcome" sheet with lots of info on local attractions etc and the times the loos are shut for cleaning. On the wall of each side of the facilities there is a notice pointing out the times the loos are closed for cleaning together with the location of the alternative loo. While the loos are being cleaned there is a fold up sign in the door telling averyone that the loos are closed for cleaning. We even cross two brushes across the doorway to show that the loos are closed for cleaning.

Despite all this, at least three times a week, usually just as I have my head down a blocked loo (why do children need a whole loo roll when the rest of us get by on half a dozen sheets?) I hear a clatter behind me as someone hurdles the yellow "Closed for cleaning" sign, shoulders aside the brushes and says, "Is it OK if I just have a shower/use the loo/wash my hands?" Because we are nice people I usually smile politely (albeit through slightly gritted teeth) and point out that the alternative loo (with handbasin but not a shower) is a mere 20 yards away. Two out of three will take the hint, the other usually says something like, "I'll only be a couple of minutes!" Now, Imagine this happening to you on a regular basis and ask yourself at which point in the season you would be tempted to take the plunger you were using in a futile attempt to unblock the loo and apply it to the customer - even if he has his 6 year old daughter with him. If you answered, "Never!" - well done. We are advertising for staff next year and you sound ideal.

"I also think there are too many signs telling you to "Beware" "Watch Out" - my favourite was above the hot tap "Water gets very hot"" 

Signs saying "Water gets Hot" are there because water does, indeed, get very hot but too many people (probably those that think Red or Black is the height of British TV programming) have been stupid enough to hold their hands under a hot tap and scalded themselves. Then they went home, saw an advert on TV (probably in the commercial break during the Jeremy Kyle Show) and sued the campsite. We don't want these signs, insurance companies insist on them so the terminally stupid/greeedy can't say they weren't warned. Oh, and the water has to be hot enough to comply with Health and Safety regs on the prevention of Legionella (despite there never having been a single case of Legionella on a campsite anywhere in the world, ever).

On the subject of signs I once found myself printing a sign to put up in the showers that said, "Please do not wash dogs in the showers" Sanity returned before I actually put the sign up but the situation - someone taking something large and hairy (we know it was hairy because the hair jammed the drain), very muddy (there was a thick covering of mud in the shower tray) with huge paws (the owner didn't wash the underside of the paws so there was a trail of muddy pawprints right through the shower block) was driving me to extremes. This happened three days running and we never caught the culprit. 

"I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free"

Actually most sites DON'T give free wi-fi. Wi-fi has a cost - installing professional equipment is expensive. We could "give" everyone on our site wi-fi at no visible cost. Trust me, that money will have to be recouped some way so your "free" wi-fi will be paid for by a higher pitch fee or similar. MacDonalds do free wi-fi. The hidden cost of MacDonalds wi-fi is having to eat at MacDonalds. No-one should have to pay that high a price.

Having said all this I have to confess that the most miserable warden I ever met worked on a Caravan Club site and was probably the main reason why we joined the other lot (as members - not as employees)

There is NEVER EVER an excuse for being rude or patronising to a customer...or anyone else.....but a little understanding of other people's situation goes a long way.


----------



## HeatherChloe

fuzzyfreak said:


> the people who run them seem to want to express an air of importance over you (the customer) and at any given opportunity belittle your ignorance!


I haven't found this at CC sites. I have found it more at CC&C sites where they seem to have more rules and are keen to tell you off if you don't book, or if you don't want to park your van exactly the way round that they tell you.



fuzzyfreak said:


> At one of the sites, I was asked to leave the shower block with my six year old daughter because they wanted to clean!


If you were already showering, then they would surely have had to wait till you finished showering until they could clean.

But if you had just entered / been taking ages, and it was the time for them to clean (which is usually well signposted) then it seems fair enough.



fuzzyfreak said:


> At another site, the warden became agitated because I had just booked in, then needed to pop into the local village for a hose. "I have just unlocked the barrier!" he said.


That sounds like a weird site which requires a warden to unlock the barrier everytime someone leaves - it is possible that this was after hours or something? Usually you get a code or a key or it just opens automatically for you to leave.



fuzzyfreak said:


> I was royally patronised by one warden as he locked up reception telling me there are signs all over the place stating what time reception closes.


Well to be fair, if someone is locking up reception at the advertised time, then presumably you must have wanted him to keep it open late or to deal with your concern after hours? I suppose they advertise closing times for a reason. Tescos or even John Lewis would do the same - close at the advertised time.



fuzzyfreak said:


> I also think there are too many signs telling you to "Beware" "Watch Out" - my favourite was above the hot tap "Water gets very hot"


Every site has these - it's so someone doesn't sue them. Although it does strike me that they should have mixer taps with a thermostatic control so that you can't burn yourself on the tap.



fuzzyfreak said:


> One sign said "Recycling" and as I approached it, there was another saying "Please recycle in the skips at reception" - a fair old walk with a bucket of recycling and a six year old in tow.


I have been to many sites and wasted time trying to find out where the rubbish and recycling should go. I don't think this is specific to CC sites.



fuzzyfreak said:


> I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free.


I think that if the wi-fi extends over the whole site, then they are using powerful routers and bandwidth and that we should pay. Hotels usually charge for internet access in rooms and only provide it for free in the bar. You have to pay in airports. Bars and restaurants provide it free in order that you'll go into the bar or restaurant and spend money there, so it's not really free.


----------



## iconnor

I have stayed on most of the CC sites in the Chilterns and always found the wardens friendly and helpful, particularly so at Tewkesbury.


----------



## fuzzyfreak

OK people, let me give you a little more detail on some of the rants.

Showers
My daughter and I were in the shower. Now, I don't know how many of you have showered with a young girl before, but believe me it is a farce. We exited the shower as the wardens were coming in but still had hair to dry, to get fully clothed AND clean our teeth - we were asked to move to the toddler block - which I didn't even know existed - they omitted to put up one of their fancy signs for this!

Barrier
The barrier was down during mid morning - it only goes up once they either press a button (a job that takes 1 second - yet took them 2 minutes on two occasions) - or I swipe it with a card - which I was yet to be given.

Reception
I arrived at reception at 17:45 - fifteen minutes after it had closed, I merely walked up to the door as they were locking up. I demanded nothing, accepted they were closing but just said that I had wanted to get a DVD but that it didn't matter. Perhaps he had come across many others who would have demanded he re-opened - I didn't but he took great pleasure in telling me the reception hours are on signs "All over the place" and making a big issue out of it. As it turns out, he looked a fool as he then had to find the single sign that did in fact show the reception hours.

Free Wi-Fi
You are talking to an IT Administrator here - I know how little it costs to provide this service - Wi-Fi should be free and in my recent experience, approximately 1 in 5 sites provide this.

Now, my experience of Certified Sites - completely different - lovely people!


----------



## andyangyh

"Although it does strike me that they should have mixer taps with a thermostatic control so that you can't burn yourself on the tap."

Nice idea but thermostatic taps are expensive and the regulations say that water should come out of a hot tap at no less than 60 degrees. I never found out whether there was a "not more than" figure" - super-heated steam maybe? Anyway, the point is that, even when your boilers are set to just over 60 degrees (to allow for a slight loss of temperature between boiler and tap) that water feels b****dy hot if you keep your hand under it for too long. So thermostatic taps would be a waste of time as the water has to be uncomfortably hot to comply with anti - Legionella legislation. 

How did we go from patronising wardens to Legionella? Isn't a forum a wonderful thing?


----------



## andyangyh

fuzzyfreak said:


> OK people, let me give you a little more detail on some of the rants.
> 
> Showers
> My daughter and I were in the shower. Now, I don't know how many of you have showered with a young girl before, but believe me it is a farce. We exited the shower as the wardens were coming in but still had hair to dry, to get fully clothed AND clean our teeth - we were asked to move to the toddler block - which I didn't even know existed - they omitted to put up one of their fancy signs for this!
> 
> Barrier
> The barrier was down during mid morning - it only goes up once they either press a button (a job that takes 1 second - yet took them 2 minutes on two occasions) - or I swipe it with a card - which I was yet to be given.
> 
> Reception
> I arrived at reception at 17:45 - fifteen minutes after it had closed, I merely walked up to the door as they were locking up. I demanded nothing, accepted they were closing but just said that I had wanted to get a DVD but that it didn't matter. Perhaps he had come across many others who would have demanded he re-opened - I didn't but he took great pleasure in telling me the reception hours are on signs "All over the place" and making a big issue out of it. As it turns out, he looked a fool as he then had to find the single sign that did in fact show the reception hours.
> 
> Free Wi-Fi
> You are talking to an IT Administrator here - I know how little it costs to provide this service - Wi-Fi should be free and in my recent experience, approximately 1 in 5 sites provide this.
> 
> Now, my experience of Certified Sites - completely different - lovely people!


All fair points - obviously my one-off experience at a Caravan Club site wasn't unique. Just hope he doesn't apply for our vacancy! However, must take issue with:-

"I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free"

As you yourself said, 1 in 5 campsites provide free wi-fi so hardly a majority and I stand by my point about just how "free" anything is in these circumstances. Hotels have caught on the the wi-fi scam. With the rise of mobile phones they can no longer skin us for in-room telephone calls so they have turned to wi-fi to make up the money. A hotel I stayed in a few months back was charging £15 a day for wi-fi access (which turned out to be only marginally faster than dial-up). I thought this was appalling until I reached Edinburgh where the hotel that night was charging more for an hour than we charge for a month! I have indeed found free wi-fi at some campsites and most airports (well, foreign ones anyway) but at the moment the happy days of free wi-fi for all are not with us. We do loan out laptops free of charge to our guests and provide a free link so that our customers can read the newspapers online as no-one will deliver to us (to small an order - too far to drive). If you want to do anything else online there is a charge. Now I reckon that's good customer service. What do you think?


----------



## dovtrams

We are coming to the end of our third season of using CC and CC&C sites and only once have we had problems with a member of staff. That was at Culloden last November when with only three other units on the site, this person told me that I should not use a certain water point and ordered me to use the MH point which was at the other end of the site. He was told to go forth and multiply! All other people I have met on these sites have been friendly, helpful and ready for a joke and laugh. However, I do tend to shower well before the toilets are closed for cleaning. I have never needed to go to reception during closing times (touch wood). Moreover, I do not need wi-fi when I am away so why should I pay for it. Like previous people have said, yes provide a free comprehensive wi-fi for all sites and the cost will be met in some other way. 

Just keep enjoying your motor home, and in my experience, apart from paying your bill on arrival, you don't need to meet the staff if you don't want to.

Dave (now back to the racing)


----------



## fuzzyfreak

I think more people like you should be running a Caravan Club site!


----------



## JIMY

Nice idea but thermostatic taps are expensive and the regulations say that water should come out of a hot tap at no less than 60 degrees. I never found out whether there was a "not more than" figure" - super-heated steam maybe? Anyway, the point is that, even when your boilers are set to just over 60 degrees (to allow for a slight loss of temperature between boiler and tap) that water feels b****dy hot if you keep your hand under it for too long. So thermostatic taps would be a waste of time as the water has to be uncomfortably hot to comply with anti - Legionella legislation.
This is not true . Water should stored at 65 to prevent legionella it can then be blended to a safe temperature.
Jim


----------



## HeatherChloe

andyangyh said:


> Nice idea but thermostatic taps are expensive and the regulations say that water should come out of a hot tap at no less than 60 degrees. I never found out whether there was a "not more than" figure" - super-heated steam maybe? Anyway, the point is that, even when your boilers are set to just over 60 degrees (to allow for a slight loss of temperature between boiler and tap) that water feels b****dy hot if you keep your hand under it for too long. So thermostatic taps would be a waste of time as the water has to be uncomfortably hot to comply with anti - Legionella legislation.
> 
> How did we go from patronising wardens to Legionella? Isn't a forum a wonderful thing?


What regulations say that hot taps must have hot water at 60 degrees? 60 degrees will burn your hands. What is the point of water that you cannot put your hands under????

I think the regulations will say that the water should be heated to 60 degrees, but then a mixer tap would be the way to deliver it to your hands.

Having done a quick google, it seems that regulations require the signs to say "hot water" if there is no mixer tap.

So it's hardly a CC patronising sign - it's just compliance with the law.

Aha - here is an article about taps and hot water http://www.ciphe.org.uk/Global/Databyte/Safe Hot Water.pdf which basically says - you should have hot water at 60 degrees to kill legionella but then you should have a mixer tap to deliver the water to the hand at 41 degrees, as you will have a burn within 5 seconds at 60 degrees.


----------



## Phil42

I have some sympathy with the OP. I have come across officious and abrupt wardens on CC sites. My favourite was being roundly told-off for only having a 20 metre cable when I should have had a 25 metre one: 'It's in the handbook!' Funnilly enough, I have never read through the handbook - so many stroppy signs around that I didn't feel the need. It is certainly the case that CC sites have more in the way of 'prohibition' and admonitory signs than any other sites.

Most independent site owners/wardens do seem to have more customer awareness but where this is lacking they can be far more off-putting than anyone you can find on a CC site.

I also find the toilet closing times irksome. How is it that many sites, here and abroad, manage to keep their toilet blocks perfectly clean without having to close them for an hour every day?

Phil


----------



## andyangyh

">>>>>Aha - here is an article about taps and hot water http://www.ciphe.org.uk/Global/Databyte/Safe Hot Water.pdf which basically says - you should have hot water at 60 degrees to kill legionella but then you should have a mixer tap to deliver the water to the hand at 41 degrees, as you will have a burn within 5 seconds at 60 degrees.[/quote]

Thanks for that - I've learned something today! One of the joys of motorhomefacts is that you can start with a discussion of a grumpy warden and end up accumulating knowledge. Not sure of the exact costs but if we install thermostatic mixer taps (a good idea, by the way) we will be in for a cost of 12 taps at about £120 a time (just looked it up) which is is £1400. We'll need new sinks to take the taps because the current ones have two holes for normal individual taps. Say 12 x £50 (isn't Google brilliant!) which is another £600 and we are up to £2000. Add in the cost of plumbing them in and probably some new counter tops because the sinks are ....er.....sunk into them and that will probably cost around £3000 in total. Now all we have to do is pay for them. Divide the cost by the number of pitches (50) and we see that each pitch has to bring in an extra £60 a year to pay for them (that's how it works - got to get the money from somewhere). Number of weeks we are open (roughly) is 30 (I did say "roughly" - I'm trying to keep the maths simple) so pitch fees need to rise by £2 per week for us to break even on the installation. I can hear the howls of protest already but I'm just trying to make a point. Maybe time we moved this to a "why do campsite fees keep going up?" thread?

">>>>>Having done a quick google, it seems that regulations require the signs to say "hot water" if there is no mixer tap.

">>>>>So it's hardly a CC patronising sign - it's just compliance with the law.

As you can see from the above, that's exactly why the signs are there. It's a choice between installing mixer taps (which is still a good idea and one I'll be suggesting we do) or leaving the normal taps, relying on the common sense of our customers (most of whom will have "normal" taps at home and haven't scalded themselves yet) with warning signs for the stupid and litigious.


----------



## EJB

Some people have problems on every site....some people never have problems.....during the last 50 years we have never had a problem on any of the hundreds and hundreds of sites (many CC) we have stayed on.
Still, I suppose someone has to be lucky :wink:


----------



## andrewball1000

I really don't want to take any sides in this topic but the name "warden" does make me wonder if it is at the root of any perceived problem.

war·den (wôrdn)
n.
1. The chief administrative official of a prison.
2. An official charged with the enforcement of certain laws and regulations: an air raid warden.
3. Chiefly British
a. The chief executive official in charge of a port or market.
b. Any of various crown officers having administrative duties.
c. One of the governing officials of certain colleges, schools, guilds, or hospitals; a trustee.
4. The chief executive of a borough in certain states.
5. A churchwarden.
[Middle English wardein, from Old North French, from warder, to guard, of Germanic origin; see wer-3 in Indo-European roots.]

Would you find the any Independent Camping site business using it for any of their staff? Or is it because the CC is a club run solely for the benefit of its members :wink:


----------



## Stanner

andyangyh said:


> We'll need new sinks to take the taps because the current ones have two holes for normal individual taps.


8O 
What's up with the little blanking plugs/plates you can get to fill the spare holes in?

http://www.heatandplumb.com/acatalog/Taphole_Stoppers.html


----------



## tyreman1

I`ve got to be honest i wouldnt like a wardens job being at peoples beck and call as well as trying to do your job to keep a pristine site,i bet if you turned up to a site and the toilets were dirty or the bins overflowing then you wouldnt be too happy,we all have off days and perhaps you`ve caught these wardens after they have already had their fill of awkward so and so`s.


----------



## andyangyh

Phil42 said:


> I have some sympathy with the OP. I have come across officious and abrupt wardens on CC sites. My favourite was being roundly told-off for only having a 20 metre cable when I should have had a 25 metre one: 'It's in the handbook!' Funnilly enough, I have never read through the handbook - so many stroppy signs around that I didn't feel the need. It is certainly the case that CC sites have more in the way of 'prohibition' and admonitory signs than any other sites.
> 
> Most independent site owners/wardens do seem to have more customer awareness but where this is lacking they can be far more off-putting than anyone you can find on a CC site.
> 
> I also find the toilet closing times irksome. How is it that many sites, here and abroad, manage to keep their toilet blocks perfectly clean without having to close them for an hour every day?
> 
> Phil


Turn up on our site with a 20 metre lead and we'll lend you, free of charge and with no deposit, either a short (5 metre) or long (25 metre) lead. Then we'll go over it with the mower and cut off your power in the middle of the Rugby World Cup Final. (JOKE! JOKE!)

I'm not sure CC or C&CC wardens or independent wardens are any better or worse than any others. I've met good and bad on all three types of site. Just people - some good and some bad. One thing they all have in common is that they work long hours for either just above or just on minimum wage so none are in it for the money. The best do it because they enjoy it (someone said "round peg in a round hole") and that joy in the job rubs off. My favourite part of the job is meeting our customers and I get a real buzz when we get e.mails or cards thanking us for a great holiday (and we do - we do...lots of them!).

I would guess that 99% of the people that drive through our gate are lovely and 1% aren't (including the ones that crap on the floor of the toilets, tread it through the showers and don't tell anyone or attempt to clear it up or the aforementioned dog showerer or the person who dyed their hair in the shower and left almost indelible henna stains up the walls or the person that vandalised our disabled washroom). But it would be churlish in the extreme to brand ALL our customers by using the example of the occasional idiot. Likewise I'm reluctant to brand CC wardens as officious based on my own random sample of one.

Toilet times irksome? Ever stayed in a hotel where they clean the room and make up the bed while you lie in it? Me neither. An hour a day, at the quietest time of the day, is hardly irksome - especially as we provide another loo almost next door. I've stayed at lots of sites in France, Spain and Italy and I am not wildly impressed when the cleaner lady mops round my feet while I am stood at the urinal and in mid-flow (happened several times, mainly in Spain)

We wouldn't accept the standard of cleaning in many Spanish sites and neither would most of our customers. Chucking a bucket of water into each shower cubicle and changing the loo rolls isn't cleaning as I understand it. Of course, you have a choice. If it was me I'd accept the extremely minor inconvenience of having to use the loo 20 yards away as a small price to pay for immaculately clean showers and toilets. And "properly clean" means wiping down each shower cubicle properly with a sanitising solution, mopping the floor with the same and then squeegeing it dry. Properly cleaning urinals, wiping the tiles surrounding them where "splashback" occurs, cleaning the complete toilet - round the back as well as the bits that show, wiping door handles and all taps with sanitising solution as there are more germs on door handles than there are on the seat or even in the bowl. We even put a bowl of flowers in there and provide soap and hand cream. All that in an hour. Not found a site anywhere in Spain that comes close to that but if you want loos open 24 hours a day with some aged Senorita cleaning round you when you pee...........


----------



## andyangyh

Stanner said:


> andyangyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll need new sinks to take the taps because the current ones have two holes for normal individual taps.
> 
> 
> 
> 8O
> What's up with the little blanking plugs/plates you can get to fill the spare holes in?
> 
> http://www.heatandplumb.com/acatalog/Taphole_Stoppers.html
Click to expand...

See- I said this forum was educational! That's just knocked a large amount off the bill!


----------



## rogerblack

"do you stay at work after hours?"

Having been in customer service in one form or another for nearly forty years, you bet your life I have and still do! If I had a pound for every extra hour I've done over the years, in order to help maintain good customer service, I'd have retired as a millionaire years ago.


----------



## JIMY

You dont have to change any taps you simply fit a blender at the hot water source. Having said that if folks are never presented with very hot water they will never learn.
Jim


----------



## teemyob

fuzzyfreak said:


> I joined the CC in November last year after purchasing my Motor Home(MH), they gave me a good deal on first time MH insurance and I thought it'd be useful for my future as a last minute Motor Homer.
> 
> I had heard other people's opinions on the Caravan Club but like to judge for myself. Of the twenty odd campsites I have stayed on in the last ten months, at least 3 were CC sites and I must say my experience has not been good. The sites themselves are fine, tidy and clean but the people who run them seem to want to express an air of importance over you (the customer) and at any given opportunity belittle your ignorance!
> 
> Here are my rants -
> 
> At one of the sites, I was asked to leave the shower block with my six year old daughter because they wanted to clean!
> 
> At another site, the warden became agitated because I had just booked in, then needed to pop into the local village for a hose. "I have just unlocked the barrier!" he said.
> 
> I was royally patronised by one warden as he locked up reception telling me there are signs all over the place stating what time reception closes.
> 
> Each time, I had not expressed any negative emotion to force these reactions from the wardens and each time, I bit my tongue and walked off.
> 
> I also think there are too many signs telling you to "Beware" "Watch Out" - my favourite was above the hot tap "Water gets very hot"
> 
> One sign said "Recycling" and as I approached it, there was another saying "Please recycle in the skips at reception" - a fair old walk with a bucket of recycling and a six year old in tow.
> 
> I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free.
> 
> What do you think?


Hello,

I agree with almost everything (I am anti CC too) but for this line

"a fair old walk with a bucket of recycling and a six year old in tow. "

TM


----------



## IanA

andyangyh said:


> . MacDonalds do free wi-fi. The hidden cost of MacDonalds wi-fi is having to eat at MacDonalds. No-one should have to pay that high a price.
> 
> .


Superb comment and put so succinctly.


----------



## barryd

I don't use campsites and certainly not cc campsites after all the things I have read on here but I am a member for the CL sites. Having observed many posts similar to this one i am reminded of when on our current adventure we ended up having to stay on a site in Switzerland. The woman running the place was friendly enough but kept coming out and making us move the van several times from one position to the other on the frankly empty site until she was happy. 

When she was finally happy I had to endure half an hour in the office while she explained the do's and dont's and when we could and couldn't leave. 

We just thought it was funny and perhaps she was bored. 

Who knows what background these people come from. Why should they have expert people skills? They probably get paid a pitance so if it were me I would just make a joke of it and perhaps laugh it off. After all your on holiday. Don't let them get to you. The warden might have spent 40 years in some down trodden job. Let him have his little bit of power and just rise above it. 

Or

do what we do an avoid parking your van anywhere near signs, rules or regulations.


----------



## barryd

Forgot to add. I run my own IT company and could wifi an entire site for £300 cost. 

I agree wifi should be free and will be eventually when the nuggets offering it realize that advertising free wifi will soon recoup the cost as loads of people want it but increasingly expect it free


----------



## lesanne

just stop and think,,, if you have a motorhome, and you don,t like where you are for any reason ,you just move on, your not on a package holiday ,,,


----------



## peribro

I'm sitting here thinking how lucky I am. We probably stay on three or four CC sites each year as well as a number of independent and C&CC ones and we have never ever had a problem with wardens anywhere - at least that I noticed or can remember. My wife tells me that I'm thick-skinned and insensitive so maybe it all goes over my head!


----------



## Chausson

fuzzyfreak said:


> I joined the CC in November last year after purchasing my Motor Home(MH), they gave me a good deal on first time MH insurance and I thought it'd be useful for my future as a last minute Motor Homer.
> 
> I had heard other people's opinions on the Caravan Club but like to judge for myself. Of the twenty odd campsites I have stayed on in the last ten months, at least 3 were CC sites and I must say my experience has not been good. The sites themselves are fine, tidy and clean but the people who run them seem to want to express an air of importance over you (the customer) and at any given opportunity belittle your ignorance!
> 
> Here are my rants -
> 
> At one of the sites, I was asked to leave the shower block with my six year old daughter because they wanted to clean!
> 
> At another site, the warden became agitated because I had just booked in, then needed to pop into the local village for a hose. "I have just unlocked the barrier!" he said.
> 
> I was royally patronised by one warden as he locked up reception telling me there are signs all over the place stating what time reception closes.
> 
> Each time, I had not expressed any negative emotion to force these reactions from the wardens and each time, I bit my tongue and walked off.
> 
> I also think there are too many signs telling you to "Beware" "Watch Out" - my favourite was above the hot tap "Water gets very hot"
> 
> One sign said "Recycling" and as I approached it, there was another saying "Please recycle in the skips at reception" - a fair old walk with a bucket of recycling and a six year old in tow.
> 
> I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free.
> 
> What do you think?


Hi
I was on one site using the toilet, the warden came in telling me to stop doing what I was doing and leave as he wanted to clean. So I did, I left the club, I contacted the HQ and told them what I thought, the reply was 'ok by'.
Arrogance.

Ron


----------



## Blizzard

Mmmm.... We've just let our longstanding membership of the C&CC expire for similar reasons, but to speak as I find, we've not experienced any problems with the CC.

Perhaps we've just been lucky so far.

As already mentioned, if you don't like the sites, don't use them and vote with your feet. I don't think they'd be too bothered though as there's always a fresh and growing supply of customers, so things are not likely to improve soon.


----------



## Rosbotham

barryd said:


> Forgot to add. I run my own IT company and could wifi an entire site for £300 cost.


I'd love to know how you stay in business Barry. I had similar thoughts when the OP posted the same, him being an IT administrator.

I could (theoretically) wire up a typical CC site for £300, but only if I didn't charge for my own time. They'd need a new system within weeks though, because the type of components you get for that money wouldn't last. Wiring up wifi for an external environment isn't like wiring up wifi in a small office, you need industry-grade kit and someone to do the civils properly so next time a tugger pitches his awning, he doesn't stick a peg through the network.

And if you're talking about a typical CC site with 150 pitches, you don't just bung it on the back of a domestic DSL connection. You need a higher speed connection, or a few DSLs bonded together. All costs money : perhaps not a fortune, but enough that those without a computing habit would complain if they were paying for it.

I was on a Stellplatz last week which was done on a cheap and cheerful basis, free wifi, DSL connection shared. It was great, but was clearly what it was...access speeds were painfully variable and if you chose the wrong pitch, forget it.

For me, arguments like this are a bit like those who think CLs can be wired up with EHUs for a tenner.

Back to the original, I've stayed at dozens of CCs. I've come across a few grumpy wardens, but then again come across grumpy people in all walks of life.


----------



## javea

I have told the Caravan Club that I do not want to renew my membership after about 30 years, nothing to do with the wardens with whom I have never had a problem, just their booking system which means you can only rarely get on a site.

Explained why I was leaving, not surprised that I have not had any communication from them since receiving my letter.


----------



## grandadbaza

I have met many grumpy jobsworths on CC sites in the last 35 years (as well as the Nice ones) but non of them could hold a candle to SWMBO if she doesnt get her morning tea :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jented

Hi. Inflated sense of self importance..." You are talking to an IT Administrator here". oooops!
In this world,if your bottom points towards the floor,sorry,you are the same as everybody else.


As roger says,if he had a pound for every hour he worked without pay.Welcome,it is/was the same in the haulage game,you can NEVER do enough for a good customer,and TO!! much for a bad one lol.
Most of the people who apply to become wardens do so out of their love for the atmosphere on a site,it is a two way street,wardens leave because of the way they are treated by members . Win some lose some.
Any way,after a life in IT. I am sure you will make an super site warden should it take your fancy.
Ted.


----------



## barryd

Rosbotham

I did say cost. As in if i were doing it myself and I could do it for that with weather proof kit on a cc site. 

I don't stay on sites but often check and use their wifi for free and I've never been on one yet that's had a bonded adls connetion. They just use a bog standard adsl setup 

You would be suprised how many users can share a standard broadband connection without a huge Apparent degrigation in performance.


----------



## Stanner

IanA said:


> andyangyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> . MacDonalds do free wi-fi. The hidden cost of MacDonalds wi-fi is having to eat at MacDonalds. No-one should have to pay that high a price.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Superb comment and put so succinctly.
Click to expand...

Who says you have to eat?

On our recent trip we enjoyed several excellent cappuccinos in German/Luxembourgish/Belgian McCafes. 
In real cappuccino cups as well - :wink:


----------



## esperelda

I totally agree that wifi should be free and I too cannot understand why sites cannot see it as something which could increase business. We certainly see free wifi access as a bonus on a site. 
I would certainly like to see a more relaxed atmosphere on CC sites. As for the signage, I find it incredible. In fact the last time we visited Baltic Wharf I took a picture of the gate which leads through to the waterside. I know it says 'Please' at the start of these signs but does there have to be so many? Most people only have to be asked once.
Yes, I appreciate the cleanliness of the 'facilities' but I want to relax, not worry about doing something wrong (in others eyes).


----------



## Rosbotham

esperelda said:


> I totally agree that wifi should be free and I too cannot understand why sites cannot see it as something which could increase business.


Increase business? Isn't there an almost daily thread on here complaining about how it's impossible to get on CC sites as they're fully booked?

Agree about the signs, though.


----------



## Drew

“the people who run them seem to want to express an air of importance over you (the customer) and at any given opportunity belittle your ignorance!”

From the above statement, I take it that you, in your own opinion, are not ignorant.

In my opinion, I think you are. You are ignorant (Lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular) that there are campsite rules that you are being asked to adhere to.

If you enter a shower block with a child ten minutes before closing time for your daily abolutions, I wouldn’t say you were ignorant, just downright inconsiderate.

These sites are kept to a high standard of cleanliness by four people, i.e. a warden, his assistant and their wives. Their tasks have to be carried out at certain times of the day, the toilet/shower blocks are cleaned when most people are off site, for your convenience not theirs. There are signs in reception and in the toilet blocks informing you of these times, they are also in the leaflet that you are given when you booked in. 

There is no need for me to further explain their other tasks, I’m sure that you have seen what these people do and how hard they work to complete their daily duties.

What they have to contend with, what you never see, is the number if ignorant people who pester them with trivial requests outside normal working hours. I mention trivial requests, as they are always there in an emergency to give their all. 

They are not there to assist when your water pump packs up or when you have a flat battery etc. or when you want them to open the shop after closing time. 

Before complaining about other people, just ask yourself if you could have done something yourself to avoid puting them in a situation that you have to complain about e.g. getting up a little earlier and visiting the shower block 3/4 of an hour earlier to give you pleanty of time before it closes for cleaning.


----------



## trevorf

Can't believe all these negative comments about the CC club. Its down to a simple choice really.

If you do not like the CC club then do not join!!!

All the signs are there for a reason - stupid customers who do not obey the rules of the club that you all agree to when joining. There have been young children killed on CC sites in the past couple of years, both were cycling unsupervised around the shower blocks despite signs to the contrary. They cycled out onto the main site road and got caught between a towcar and caravan. 
It also continues to amaze me the speed of caravans and motorhomes around the site roads despite numerous signs saying "5mph" and "1st gear only". The club are only trying to save lives :!:


----------



## Jented

Hi.
"The people who run them". I think you have to be under 65 and be able to give at least two years service,so that makes it 63,you both have to have a drivers licence and go on the Clubs maintenance course.
This narrows down the "People",to members who have retired at say 55,in NO! particular order of merit,senior and junior,civil servants,nursing/hospital staff,police,fire fighters,(Had to think there,LOL),all who would have developed customer skills one would have hoped and the lucky few,who like ourselves opted out of the daily grind,(To soon,looking back,LOL),so its not,"Be a warden or go to jail job" .
"Disgusting-Wi-Fi" Funny old world,last night trawling through Firefox Latest News,there in black and white,"The Myth about Free Wi-Fi". as has been stated many times on here,It is NOT FREE. You want disgusting? How about people starving in all parts of the world,our governments of ALL! parties said they cannot get the aid there,and used to pay farmers good money to leave parts of fields fallow,"Set Aside". This is not an Anti-War rant,just an observation,we have the capability to send the Army etc and bomb anywhere in the world. Thinking about it,bet the Armed Forces have Free Wi-Fi,so go on holiday with them,they used to issue "Daily standing orders",the bit i remember and still smile about is,"WEF", with effect from,do they still charge you if you have not read them?. YOU cannot put me in jail!!.... OOOps,mind my fingers!! LOL.
Ted.


----------



## Sgt411

Hi - What a refreshing and common sense reply from Drew. I totally agree with his comments. Having said that I have just resigned from the CC after 15 years as a member because a) the high costs of pitches and b) trying to secure a booking whilst touring. I have no complaints concerning the wardens who, on the whole, provide an excellent service often under very trying conditions. 

Keith


----------



## Phil42

It's not quite as simple as 'if you don't like it, leave' (club/site) is it? There are CC sites in some very good locations. I joined to stay in an area where friends have a static right next door. Crystal Palace is a great site for access to London, though I was surprised to see, on my last visit, that you don't have to be a member to stay.

I do sometimes wonder if it's worth the money - I could certainly do without the magazine but I expect that the advertising makes it a money-spinner for them.

It seems to me reasonable that members should point out the shortcomings on here as it appears that he CC is not a 'listening' organisation. I reported to them that a site booked through the club in Hungary and inspected by them had many hook-up sockets that were not earthed. I didn't even get a response until I chased them several weeks later.

Quite a few people seem to agree about the ubiquitous nagging signs and this is true of all the CC sites I've visited. It IS indicative of an attitude towards customers.

Phil


----------



## brianamelia

esperelda said:


> I totally agree that wifi should be free and I too cannot understand why sites cannot see it as something which could increase business. We certainly see free wifi access as a bonus on a site.
> I would certainly like to see a more relaxed atmosphere on CC sites. As for the signage, I find it incredible. In fact the last time we visited Baltic Wharf I took a picture of the gate which leads through to the waterside. I know it says 'Please' at the start of these signs but does there have to be so many? Most people only have to be asked once.
> Yes, I appreciate the cleanliness of the 'facilities' but I want to relax, not worry about doing something wrong (in others eyes).


May I ask if the signs dont affect you why do they bother you.I think if you monitor the CC sites one of the signs are ignored by somebody at somepoint everyday despite their presence.Thats a fact of modern society sadly.Taken as a whole for me the CC are by far and away the best we have experienced in Europe.Go and enjoy despite the minor faults.
Bri


----------



## pomme1

I don't intend to enter this debate other than to say that I am a broadly satisfied CC member.

I have to take issue, however, with the poster who claims to be able to provide site-wide wi-fi for £300.

I have just returned from the CC site at Hawes and whilst I know very little about wi-fi, as a Quantity Surveyor, I know plenty about civils. 
That site has, I would guess four or five masts around the site housing the various nodes. To install each of those masts you could probably stick another nought on the end of the poster's £300.

The coverage was superb across the whole site. I too have been on many sites advertising 'free' wi-fi which is usually only reliable within about a 50m radius of reception.

Roger


----------



## smartgolfer

I have enjoyed the script and comments made here on this article.

And i think justified.

I have tried CC and the other main one as in site, and i am not overly impressed by attitude of the wardens nor some standards of cleanliness of toilet blocks showers etc.

If i am paying in excess of £17 a night, i want a clean toilet block and a shower cubicle that has tiles that are clean and the unit well lit.

If the Eurpeans can do it, why cant we here in the UK?

Name and shame, then the ones that appreciate can avoid.

Thanks for the article


----------



## barryd

It was me that said that about the wifi and I did say at cost to me as I am in the it business. 

You would be suprised how cheaply it can be done now. 

At the end of the day even a standard wifi router with maybe a booster in reception roof is better than nothing and would be fine for most people. I use a wifi antenna so can pick up standard wifi from over a mile away an they are only forty quid now.

Id rather it was bog standard adsl and free than expensive masts and campsite wide for a quid an hour or whatever they charge.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

fuzzyfreak said:


> I joined the CC in November last year after purchasing my Motor Home(MH), they gave me a good deal on first time MH insurance and I thought it'd be useful for my future as a last minute Motor Homer.
> 
> I had heard other people's opinions on the Caravan Club but like to judge for myself. Of the twenty odd campsites I have stayed on in the last ten months, at least 3 were CC sites and I must say my experience has not been good. The sites themselves are fine, tidy and clean but the people who run them seem to want to express an air of importance over you (the customer) and at any given opportunity belittle your ignorance!
> 
> Here are my rants -
> 
> At one of the sites, I was asked to leave the shower block with my six year old daughter because they wanted to clean!
> 
> At another site, the warden became agitated because I had just booked in, then needed to pop into the local village for a hose. "I have just unlocked the barrier!" he said.
> 
> I was royally patronised by one warden as he locked up reception telling me there are signs all over the place stating what time reception closes.
> 
> Each time, I had not expressed any negative emotion to force these reactions from the wardens and each time, I bit my tongue and walked off.
> 
> I also think there are too many signs telling you to "Beware" "Watch Out" - my favourite was above the hot tap "Water gets very hot"
> 
> One sign said "Recycling" and as I approached it, there was another saying "Please recycle in the skips at reception" - a fair old walk with a bucket of recycling and a six year old in tow.
> 
> I also think it disgusting we have to pay for Wi-Fi - when most other sites, restaurants, bars, hotels, hospitals and airports offer it free.
> 
> What do you think?


Wait until you have been a member for 25 years.
You will wonder why you joined.

Dave p


----------



## tony50

Just a comment on those already made , cost of pitches and cost of Wifi , both the Cc. and the C&CC are now run as big businesses making big money , which some is invested back in facilities , it would however be interesting to see in the Audited accounts just what gets paid in salaries and what is claimed in expenses to individual "high ranking" Club executives as the Warderns get just above the minimum wage for their service and the majority are very pleasant and extremely helpful , but as in all walks of life some people got bullied in their school days and a few are taking revenge now in their position of responsibility . :lol: 

Tony A.


----------



## kc10

Also anti- club as mentioned earlier. Aren't these the very people who help to stop the UK getting Aires? Is it right that at least one of these camping clubs don't accept tents? 

Don't get it, never will. Won't join, never will.


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*



kc10 said:


> Also anti- club as mentioned earlier. Aren't these the very people who help to stop the UK getting Aires? Is it right that at least one of these camping clubs don't accept tents?
> 
> Don't get it, never will. Won't join, never will.[/quot
> 
> Im puzzled How do you come to those conclusions ?About the aires and camping
> 
> Bri


----------



## Drew

“Is it right that at least one of these camping clubs don't accept tents? 


Hi,

In answer to your question, yes, not large ones but you can erect a couple of pup tents for your children.

The Woman’s Institute don’t accept men.

Freemason’s don't accept women.

The Hymer Club only accepts Hymer Motorhomes.

Both the C.C. and the C.& C.C. are well run profitable organisations. Both have A.G.M’s every year where the members can have there say. I ask, how many members of this forum have ever attended one.? 

Like many other organisations they receive thousands of complaints every year from members complaining about trivial things, most of them are about the state of the toilet blocks, i.e. dirty toilets. All toilet blocks are cleaned every day and are checked throughout the day, there are mops and squeegees in the shower blocks and toilet brushes in every W.C. cubicle, every wash hand basin has a J cloth and so on. How many people use them? I’ve seen toilets covered in muck not long after they have been cleaned, some people take a pride in leaving a mess for others to clean, why? 

Joyce, my wife and I have been members of both clubs for many years, we have seen the improvements that have been made to various sites, all have to be paid for and maintained. Electricity - TV sockets in bad reception areas, hardstanding - constant hot water 24/7 - washing up areas and now WiFi.

A member informs us that he could provide WiFi on a site for £300, yet the same person informs us that he has just paid out £40 for an amplifier? No doubt he is telling us the truth, however I would like to see his costings, perhaps he will oblige?

I use the THS’s that the C.&C.C. provide us with, I recoup my subscription by using these and I also have the use of their C.L. network, membership of the C.C. provides me with enjoyable weekend rallies and again an excellent C.S. network.


----------



## spatz1

Drew said:


> "Is it right that at least one of these camping clubs don't accept tents?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> In answer to your question, yes, not large ones but you can erect a couple of pup tents for your children.
> 
> The Woman's Institute don't accept men.
> 
> Freemason's don't accept women.
> 
> The Hymer Club only accepts Hymer Motorhomes.
> 
> Both the C.C. and the C.& C.C. are well run profitable organisations. Both have A.G.M's every year where the members can have there say. I ask, how many members of this forum have ever attended one.?
> 
> Like many other organisations they receive thousands of complaints every year from members complaining about trivial things, most of them are about the state of the toilet blocks, i.e. dirty toilets. All toilet blocks are cleaned every day and are checked throughout the day, there are mops and squeegees in the shower blocks and toilet brushes in every W.C. cubicle, every wash hand basin has a J cloth and so on. How many people use them? I've seen toilets covered in muck not long after they have been cleaned, some people take a pride in leaving a mess for others to clean, why?
> 
> Joyce, my wife and I have been members of both clubs for many years, we have seen the improvements that have been made to various sites, all have to be paid for and maintained. Electricity - TV sockets in bad reception areas, hardstanding - constant hot water 24/7 - washing up areas and now WiFi.
> 
> A member informs us that he could provide WiFi on a site for £300, yet the same person informs us that he has just paid out £40 for an amplifier? No doubt he is telling us the truth, however I would like to see his costings, perhaps he will oblige?
> 
> I use the THS's that the C.&C.C. provide us with, I recoup my subscription by using these and I also have the use of their C.L. network, membership of the C.C. provides me with enjoyable weekend rallies and again an excellent C.S. network.


May i just say from my experience these sites stay pretty dam full for the complete year and even 1 pitch at a measley £20 a night will rake in a max of over £7000 a year....

Strange with so much "cash" laying around many members have felt the need to critisize and one can only conclude they are not providing the service members want ...
But then, they dont have to because there is little other choice as there are not enough pitches in the uk to promote competition and improvement...and a reduction in cost ...

you can get a family hotel room cheaper than some !!!


----------



## peedee

fuzzyfreak said:


> I think more people like you should be running a Caravan Club site!


You can always volunteer. There is at least >one CC site< which is run by club volunteers.

peedee


----------



## kc10

Drew said:


> "Is it right that at least one of these camping clubs don't accept tents?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> In answer to your question, yes, not large ones but you can erect a couple of pup tents for your children.
> 
> The Woman's Institute don't accept men.
> 
> Freemason's don't accept women.
> 
> The Hymer Club only accepts Hymer Motorhomes.
> 
> Both the C.C. and the C.& C.C. are well run profitable organisations. Both have A.G.M's every year where the members can have there say. I ask, how many members of this forum have ever attended one.?
> 
> Like many other organisations they receive thousands of complaints every year from members complaining about trivial things, most of them are about the state of the toilet blocks, i.e. dirty toilets. All toilet blocks are cleaned every day and are checked throughout the day, there are mops and squeegees in the shower blocks and toilet brushes in every W.C. cubicle, every wash hand basin has a J cloth and so on. How many people use them? I've seen toilets covered in muck not long after they have been cleaned, some people take a pride in leaving a mess for others to clean, why?
> 
> Joyce, my wife and I have been members of both clubs for many years, we have seen the improvements that have been made to various sites, all have to be paid for and maintained. Electricity - TV sockets in bad reception areas, hardstanding - constant hot water 24/7 - washing up areas and now WiFi.
> 
> A member informs us that he could provide WiFi on a site for £300, yet the same person informs us that he has just paid out £40 for an amplifier? No doubt he is telling us the truth, however I would like to see his costings, perhaps he will oblige?
> 
> I use the THS's that the C.&C.C. provide us with, I recoup my subscription by using these and I also have the use of their C.L. network, membership of the C.C. provides me with enjoyable weekend rallies and again an excellent C.S. network.


Drew

Touring started in a tent for me and I didn't know about these clubs back then. I tried on several occasions to get onto sites not knowing that they were 'members only' sites. The word tent was treated like a four letter swear word by these clubs. I was refused entry onto sites because I had a tent a few times and I vowed back then that as a matter of principle I wouldn't join these clubs.

The womens institute is for women, Freemasons for men. Caravan and Camping Clubs are for camping, tents are for camping too.

I've had some unpleasant experiences with some of the members of these clubs. I was on a site in Spain and one of these clubs had a big booking there. They wouldn't mix and they refused to swap English language books because I wasn't a club member, snobs if you like.

A first hand experience of a friend of mine was that they tried to join one of these clubs. They phoned but were told that they couldn't join because their Motorhome didn't meet the club standards. A few days later they got a letter apologising and were welcomed to the club once the club found out what the £50k Motorhome was like. They didn't join.

There was a thread on here about representation at a meeting in Ireland about Aires. The list included these clubs but no representation for Motorhomers at the time the thread started. They don't want Aires and are putting the boot in to the whole idea of Aires here.

It is short term gain for members in my opinion but in the long run I don't think these clubs are doing tourism any good.

Like I said not for me thanks.

Keith


----------



## Drew

Hi Keith,

I should have stated that the C.&C.C. accept all forms of campers, I assumed that everyone knew that.

The C.C. will only accept trailer tents and motorhomes that have been converted to a certain standard, some DIY units have been barred. I'm sure but not certain, that if your towing vehicle has a Logo or company name on the side it will also be barred. 

If a person has a genuine complaint so be it, but unfortunately some people go out looking for trouble, I know a person who carries Stainless Steel screws & nuts in his pocket, towards the end of his meal in a restaurant he will find one in his plate????? He wonders why my wife and I refuse to go out with him and his wife.


Drew


----------



## pomme1

kc10,

It is not clear from your postings whether facts interest you or not, but in the forlorn hope that they may do; The Camping and Caravanning Club accepts tents on all of its sites. That is, after all, how it started and until fairly recently it was simply known as 'The Camping Club'.

The Caravan Club accepts tents on a significant number of its sites; checkout the handbook.


----------



## Noel

kc10 said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it right that at least one of these camping clubs don't accept tents?
> 
> Hi,
> 
> In answer to your question, yes, not large ones but you can erect a couple of pup tents for your children.
> 
> The Woman's Institute don't accept men.
> 
> Freemason's don't accept women.
> 
> The Hymer Club only accepts Hymer Motorhomes.
> 
> Both the C.C. and the C.& C.C. are well run profitable organisations. Both have A.G.M's every year where the members can have there say. I ask, how many members of this forum have ever attended one.?
> 
> Like many other organisations they receive thousands of complaints every year from members complaining about trivial things, most of them are about the state of the toilet blocks, i.e. dirty toilets. All toilet blocks are cleaned every day and are checked throughout the day, there are mops and squeegees in the shower blocks and toilet brushes in every W.C. cubicle, every wash hand basin has a J cloth and so on. How many people use them? I've seen toilets covered in muck not long after they have been cleaned, some people take a pride in leaving a mess for others to clean, why?
> 
> Joyce, my wife and I have been members of both clubs for many years, we have seen the improvements that have been made to various sites, all have to be paid for and maintained. Electricity - TV sockets in bad reception areas, hardstanding - constant hot water 24/7 - washing up areas and now WiFi.
> 
> A member informs us that he could provide WiFi on a site for £300, yet the same person informs us that he has just paid out £40 for an amplifier? No doubt he is telling us the truth, however I would like to see his costings, perhaps he will oblige?
> 
> I use the THS's that the C.&C.C. provide us with, I recoup my subscription by using these and I also have the use of their C.L. network, membership of the C.C. provides me with enjoyable weekend rallies and again an excellent C.S. network.
> 
> 
> 
> Drew
> 
> Touring started in a tent for me and I didn't know about these clubs back then. I tried on several occasions to get onto sites not knowing that they were 'members only' sites. The word tent was treated like a four letter swear word by these clubs. I was refused entry onto sites because I had a tent a few times and I vowed back then that as a matter of principle I wouldn't join these clubs.
> 
> The womens institute is for women, Freemasons for men. Caravan and Camping Clubs are for camping, tents are for camping too.
> 
> I've had some unpleasant experiences with some of the members of these clubs. I was on a site in Spain and one of these clubs had a big booking there. They wouldn't mix and they refused to swap English language books because I wasn't a club member, snobs if you like.
> 
> A first hand experience of a friend of mine was that they tried to join one of these clubs. They phoned but were told that they couldn't join because their Motorhome didn't meet the club standards. A few days later they got a letter apologising and were welcomed to the club once the club found out what the £50k Motorhome was like. They didn't join.
> 
> There was a thread on here about representation at a meeting in Ireland about Aires. The list included these clubs but no representation for Motorhomers at the time the thread started. They don't want Aires and are putting the boot in to the whole idea of Aires here.
> 
> It is short term gain for members in my opinion but in the long run I don't think these clubs are doing tourism any good.
> 
> Like I said not for me thanks.
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

I think the clue is in the title  _Caravan_ Club  Why shouldn't there be a club for a _particular_ form of campimg?


----------



## Fairportgoer

Good Afternoon,

Not entering the debate for obvious reasons................

But the C&CC have dropped the term Warden and we are now Holiday Site Assistants/Managers :wink: 

Oh, and by the way we have free Wi Fi here at the Millpond :lol: 

Happy Camping

Dean


----------



## kc10

Drew,

No I didn't know that about C&CC but that's probably due to a lack of interest on my part. It doesn't make any difference though as I dislike the whole idea of the club.

Pomme1

It's clear from your note that you're a member. Yes facts interest me but experience is more relevant than a handbook. I doubt very much the Handbook will detail the horrible snobbery that many members suffer from. The site in Spain I mentioned earlier was our chosen stop over Christmas but these Club Members took over the site and ignored everyone else. Everyone spoke of how ignorant they were. We left the site because of them and found another for Christmas.

Noel

You think? You got a caravan then? 

The OP asks if the Caravan Club is Patronising and Pretentious? Yes. 

Keith.


----------



## CliveMott

Unfortunately the comments made by the first few posts are far to commonplace. What I cannot understand however are the prices. We stayed for 1 night at the Folkstone C&CC site down a narrow steep twisting track. Interesting but little more than an aire. As a member this one night cost the two of us in our camper £26.00. Two days later we were in a site with a heated pool, oodles of space, a park where you like and let us know attitude for just EU11. (ASCI) No wonder many of us clutter off to France! Must add Free WiFi if you hung around the bar / coffee room. Login waa 1234567890 which they tell you.

C.


----------



## 1302

We are CC members - dont necessarily agree with all their rules but at the end of the day they are 'their' rules - if the rules get too cumbersome then we wont rejoin. I enjoy a CC site as they are well run/clean/you know what you are getting. Yes, 11.30 toilet cleaning for an hour is annoying but you know that when you get there. As for the OP turning up 15 minutes late and then wanting to go out and then complaining that he got hoofed out of the showers beyond the prescribed time - well what did he expect??

We have started to enjoy the CL sites more so than the bigger (and more expensive sites) being a member for the access to those alone is worthwhile. 

If a CC warden wants to try and dick me about then I'll live with that - I wont spoil my weekend


----------



## aldra

I agree 1302,

Dont like big campsites at all but have stayed on many delightful CLs

so worth the membership for that 

Aldra


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Re-C/van Club,M/home Club,Tenting Club,Silly billies Club?
Butlins Holiday "Camp" Skegness. Even though it is called a "Camp",you may stay in their"Touring park",(Keep up!)in a C/van,M/home,but i am not sure about a tent. On a lighter note,would you be banned from joining a m/home club,if you had an old VW.Kamper? Oh LOL.
Ted.


----------



## HeatherChloe

CliveMott said:


> What I cannot understand however are the prices. We stayed for 1 night at the Folkstone C&CC site down a narrow steep twisting track. Interesting but little more than an aire.


For those who want to find out what "people" think of a site, you can use the UK campsite website which has many reviews and is very easy to use:

For example - the Caravan Club site in Folksetone, Black Horse Farm, has 36 reviews. http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=4203

The Camping & Caravanning Club site, the Warren, has 37 reviews. http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=3634

As you say, most of the reviewers comment about the narrow steep twisting track for the Camping & Caravanning Club site.

I notice that the Camping & Caravanning Club site also allows reviews on their own site - and I see that you have in fact added one complaining about the expense and the steep track http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...kestone&listViewPageSize=10&siteTypes=1,2,3,5 although I see others say what a great site it is, top facilities, location, friendliness etc.

The Caravan Club does not have reviews on its site.

But on UK Campsite, interestingly no one on the Caravan Club site mentions any unhelpful or patronising staff.

For those who have particular things to say about particular campsites, probably best just to add reviews.


----------



## Rosbotham

HeatherChloe said:


> But on UK Campsite, interestingly no one on the Caravan Club site mentions any unhelpful or patronising staff.


I'd be wary of taking much notice of comments regards staff on UKcampsite in any case, because the CC site staff are regularly moved between sites...so this year's dragon could be next year's star. I do check with UKC about sites in general before booking, however.

Paul


----------



## HeatherChloe

Rosbotham said:


> I'd be wary of taking much notice of comments regards staff on UKcampsite in any case, because the CC site staff are regularly moved between sites...so this year's dragon could be next year's star. I do check with UKC about sites in general before booking, however.


The question, which I suppose is inherent in the OP's question, is whether on balance the CC employ more difficult and rude staff than C&CC or than privately owned sites?

It seems to me that a review of the reviews of various sites, seeing how often people say the staff were great or the staff were awful, would give a likelihood of finding good or bad staff - and then if the CC had more than its fair share of bad staff, the OP might have a point.

However, it doesn't look like this is the case.


----------



## JohnWebb

On balance I find that private sites have the best 'attitude', C&CC the next best and CC the worst. I am biased by being publicly critiscised for going on a wrong pitch and the warden not taking my word that she had mistakenly marked the map I was given. No apology was forthcoming. Next, Blue Badge son-in-law was not allowed to bring his car onto the site. As we were only a single vehicle without a large awning, unlike the massive tugger outfits, this was exceptionally unreasonable. Not been back, Brighton site. We have some good experiences as well, it is just that there seems a higher percentage on CC sites. Is it because we are in Motorhomes!?


----------



## geordie01

The Brighton site was well known for the attitude of the warders there but i think they have moved on now. You only have to read the comments book on the site. I was spoken to quite rudely by one of them a couple of years ago for daring to fill my water tank from a tap that was not at the mv service point he went away when i asked him if he wanted me to empty it out and start again at the service point.


----------



## peribro

geordie01 said:


> The Brighton site was well known for the attitude of the warders there but i think they have moved on now.


Generally it is "wardens" on camping sites and "warders" in prisons. But of course you may have felt the term "warders" better describes the staff at Brighton!


----------



## Jented

Hi. Re John Webbs post.
To be even handed,some wardens liken their site to an International Bowls club grounds,which is no bad thing in fact and try to keep it in superb order.
Could it be that the arrival of a M/home or ill matched C/van car unit subconciously ? sets alarm bells ringing about the effect of a bad manouver putting weeks of work wasted?. Is this the reason sometimes some wardens keep an eagle eye on us? In fairness,i have seen a car,(Belonging to a c/van) spinning wheels on the wet grass for kicks and a m/home,with not a hope in hell of moving forward,nearly dig its way down to the sump before getting help. J.W. may have hit the head on a nail,worth a thought,LOL/
With them being on site most of the time,they know where the soft bits are,so when they are trying to place you on the pitch,they may be saving you from getting stuck,just a thought.
Ted.
PS Take care out there,its hell on the hill.


----------



## Rosbotham

Jented said:


> In fairness,i have seen a car,(Belonging to a c/van) spinning wheels on the wet grass for kicks and a m/home,with not a hope in hell of moving forward,nearly dig its way down to the sump before getting help.


Now that's a point where I've got absolutely no sympathy for the club on. For as long as they persist in

a) not allowing us to book a hardstanding, letting lightweight caravans use all the hardstandings then say "tough" when we comment on the issues of pitching 4+ tonne vans on sodden grass and

b) designing sites where the only way to access hardstanding is across grass, and

c) turnaround and say that "if you get stuck well tough it's your problem, we're not allowed to help you out"

(I've had all 3 happen in my time)

...if I sink and make a mess of their grass, they're getting their just desserts. I'm ashamed to admit at one site where the warden turned to us, pointed at the logo on his chest and said "well we are the caravan club", Mrs R made a point of spinning the wheels a bit when we inevitably started to bog down on the muddy pitch they'd left us to.


----------



## grandadbaza

JohnWebb said:


> On balance I find that private sites have the best 'attitude', C&CC the next best and CC the worst. I am biased by being publicly critiscised for going on a wrong pitch and the warden not taking my word that she had mistakenly marked the map I was given. No apology was forthcoming. Next, Blue Badge son-in-law was not allowed to bring his car onto the site. As we were only a single vehicle without a large awning, unlike the massive tugger outfits, this was exceptionally unreasonable. Not been back, Brighton site. We have some good experiences as well, it is just that there seems a higher percentage on CC sites. Is it because we are in Motorhomes!?


In over 30 yrs as a CC member I have never been told I am on the wrong pitch or even forced on to a particular pitch , have always been given the choice of pitch , and I have always had either a large twin axle caravan or twin axle M/H , there are some "Green Jobsworths" but generally I have been less dominated to than when on commercial sites


----------



## homenaway

Hi,

We were at the CC Brighton site last weekend and it literally was full(one of the rare times that we book ahead as we were visiting family so knew well in advance the dates.

The wardens were friendly and have changed since a couple of years ago.

it's an extremely busy site most of the year with several foreign vans and probably a high proportion of non members.

We were able to choose a pitch and found a good hardstanding on Friday afternoon. There was a caravan opposite us with a disabled wheelchair user and they had a visitor's second car on the pitch on the Saturday afternoon. 

A couple of the wardens had to go around at teatime and radio back to the office where there were vacant pitches and speak to caravanners who had either overstayed after 12 noon or not bothered to report back which pitch they had taken.

We wouldn't stay there normally except it's convenient for family commitments as it cost almost £25 a night.

They also have two fields just for tent campers as it's the only site in Brighton I believe.

We normally use our own facilities but due to a problem with our onboard shower we used the toilet block which was stretched and we had to queue for a shower in the morning. Last time we were there in the winter only one block was open and there were complaints in the book about that.

We only occasionally use the clubs' main sites but not all CL's and CS's are good. We have had to drive across grass to hardstandings or parkup in the farm junkyard on occasions, walk hundreds of yards to water taps inaccessible in the van, lift very heavy manhole covers etc

. . . but we still think belonging to both clubs is value for money

We've also had annoying problems on foreign sites including aires but it's all part of our lifestyle of camping. 

There are still Fawlty Towers quality hotels around !

Steve


----------



## Jented

Hi.
I can understand the "Not allowed to help" as Rosbotham says,on grounds of the Sue! generation and the cost of the units involved,however,it was easier for me to get the tractor and recover whatever,before the pitch was buggered or the unit was so bogged down it was a mini "Civils",job.
A lot of people go prepared with "Bog Mats"lol or bread tray look alikes when the weather is dampish,c/vanners have 4x4's,in the little club we belong to,one member fitted a tow hitch to the front of his and manouver units onto pitches if required,a lot of CL's we go on,the farmer will state,"Don't struggle,come and get me and the tractor".Another Private site near Kidderminster,ish,had two pieces of old conveyor belt on site, you got these,layed them out to your "Spot" and reversed in onto your bread trays,job done.
Some of the sandy Aires we have been on,have been potential traps,you just have to walk the course and at night,DON'T sleep under the van!.
Ted.


----------



## JohnWebb

I would point that the incident at Brighton had nothing to do with hard v soft pitches. She had marked a pitch as available when it was reserved, her mistake. She was rude and insisted I walk back and fetch the map and than grudgingly let us stay there. 

Incidentally, it is interesting that Caravan Club staff dont seem to pop up here to defend the situation! Or have I missed their posts in the vast number here?


----------



## geordie01

To be honest most of the wardens i have come across in the cc are really great and will go out of their way to help unfortunately it is the ones that cause you some grief that you tend to remember and talk about. We use mostly cc sites and have only had problems at Brighton and Cheddar Gorge
and to be honest it did not spoil our stay and we will continue to use and enjoy them and not let one or two bad apples spoil our fun.


----------



## CliffyP

I think we are confusing what the Caravan Club is. Its a run for profitt company. All companies have good and bad employees, at the end of the day Wardens are not there to assist with our mishaps, I have however foundmost of them are very helpful with any problems ive had.Yes some of them have bloody awful attitudes, so just treat them the same :wink:. 
With regard to rules and cleaning times, they are there for a reason, and the same for everyone, if you dont like them, dont use the sites or the club. Cleaning toilets after someone else must be one of the worst jobs in the World, so when some plant pot decides he wants to ignore the times or thinks the rules dont apply to them, I think most of us would get a tad annoyed :wink: 
The CC is not great value, they dont care about members ( or sites like York would be members only , god knows members alone would still fill it, but they would loose revenue :roll: )
WiFi prices are a joke considering you can get a dongle with 'all you can eat data' for £15 a month.
I for one wonder about the value of membership, given the booking system and availability of pitches, but its not a fortune is it. Can I suggest its taken for what it is, a discount card for reasonable sites, thats well run in some way and very badly run in others. And dont get wound up by wardens, would you clean toilets, do repairs and cut grass for those wages  , if you feel in anyway inferior god help you. :wink:


----------



## Jented

Hi John Webb.
You cannot defend the indifensible?.I will let you into a little secret,the person involved is no longer with us,god rest his soul. When we started it was as assistants and were sent to a site where "A" was warden,we hit it off straight away,the four of us,two things stick in my mind,the grass area in front of the site,(Half a football pitch) had to be cut so the mower created alternate lines,square to the office and even. The second him saying,"You don't know your born,if you had been at my first site with "X" you would have probably knocked him off,LOL".
While at York Riverside on holiday,the site was immaculate,everything was tickety boo,i struck up a conversation with a warden,it turned out HE<was an assistant,he was very polite,but said he would be in trouble were he to be caught talking to a camper by the warden. Later that night i saw him again off duty,we had a laugh,and the only reason he had not "Walked",was his sense of duty to the Club,when his stint had finished they were off.
The Club DO! know about these "Odd?" wardens,but at the height of the season,it would be rather difficult to "off hire them",due to shortages of staff. Many are called,few are chosen. It has happened,where assistants have phoned head office and said they were giving notice,two things happen,one,they are allowed to leave,two,someone from East Grinstead will come and see them on site,hear their problems out and they will be offered a move. 
You will get people in all types of employment who are full of their own importance,"Do you know who i am?",and show off their powers,just go with the flow. How long are you in this persons company? a day/week/year,two years? put it down to experience,forget it,move on,i am still here thank goodness,and never starved a winter yet.
Ted
PS Edit. I do believe that the club moniter Assistants,either by a long service Warden from a site nearby,or roving trouble shooter,and have been on a super CL in Yorkshire, it is called......... LOL!!!.when a m/home pulled in,the driver started looking around the site,it was a roving site inspector,so there you have it.


----------



## Rosbotham

CliffyP said:


> Its a run for profitt company.


?
Where do you get that information from? I thought it was not-for-profit....all proceeds are re-invested into site maintenance/expansion.


----------



## Stanner

Rosbotham said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a run for profitt company.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Where do you get that information from? I thought it was not-for-profit....all proceeds are re-invested into site maintenance/expansion.
Click to expand...

Just because an organisation is "not for profit" doesn't prevent quite a few people doing very nicely thank you out of "not profiting". :wink:


----------



## stewartwebr

geordie01 said:


> The Brighton site was well known for the attitude of the warders there but i think they have moved on now. You only have to read the comments book on the site. I was spoken to quite rudely by one of them a couple of years ago for daring to fill my water tank from a tap that was not at the mv service point he went away when i asked him if he wanted me to empty it out and start again at the service point.


Unfortunately, I cannot agree that things have got better at Sheepcote Valley in Brighton. We used this site a lot spending a good few months a year there due to work which stopped a few years back.

I agree the Wardens at the time were a little forceful and that seemed to be the opinion of most if you read online reviews and the sites comments book.

However, the site was kept to a very high standard. We returned last year fro Brighton Pride and were totally shocked at the state of the place. The embankments, of which there are many on this site, have been left to grow wild. The toilet blocks are a complete disgrace with the paint flaking off the ceilings and thick black mould growing up the shower tray walls.

I wrote a letter to the CC expressing my concerns which were replied to by the Area Manager. He said my concerns were unfounded and the deterioration of the shower block was due to the heavy usage it gets during peak periods and the club address this issue during the winter months.

We returned again for this years Pride expecting things to have improved. Unfortunately, the Area Manager's explanation and assurances turned out to be untrue. The state of the shower blocks has further deteriorated and the grounds are a complete mess.

I actually struggled to get my electric connected due to a huge thistle weed which has grown around the electric bollard. The grounds are overgrown with weeds and a total mess. I know this sounds like a trivial moan. But we really loved this site and it is so very sad to see it go this way. Especially when the club employ 4 sets of wardens. We never once in the 10 days we were there see them do anything other than "clean" the toilets and sit in the office. Normal sites , you constantly see the male wardens doing ground maintenance etc. Nothing at this site and this explains why it is in such a mess. We rallied with The GCC and had almost 50 units on the site. Everyone of us expressed concern to the way this site is going.

I have written to the Area Manager again, along with a copy of my previous e-mails. This time I explained the state of the site and have informed him that he had his chance last year to put things right. This time I have taken photographs of the shower blocks and grounds and will present to the Club Chairman at the lovely big stand at the NEC next month and ask if he feels this is the standard of site the club operates.

Should be interesting, but I genuinely had a special bond with this site and it saddens me to see it go down the pan!


----------



## CliffyP

Rosbotham said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a run for profitt company.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Where do you get that information from? I thought it was not-for-profit....all proceeds are re-invested into site maintenance/expansion.
Click to expand...

If it didn't run at a profit (excuse last spelling, thick fingers on a Galaxy Tab :wink: ) there would be no club or sites.

I think those running it do very well out of it.

I am a member though, and don't recall getting a share certificate. 
Iwould be curious to know its Company Standing, but wont waste my time finding out.

Money put back into sites is surely assets, and assets are the value of the company, and addition to the value of the company is profit If not in the generaly accepted way.

In no way is this club run for the good of its so called members.


----------



## JohnWebb

Hi Jented,

I need to come back to Brighton and have another look then?


----------



## JohnGun

Chausson said:


> fuzzyfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the CC in November
> 
> I was on one site using the toilet, the warden came in telling me to stop doing what I was doing and leave as he wanted to clean. So I did, I left the club, I contacted the HQ and told them what I thought, the reply was 'ok by'.
> Arrogance.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> did you flush the toilet?? :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Rosbotham

CliffyP said:


> I am a member though, and don't recall getting a share certificate.
> Iwould be curious to know its Company Standing, but wont waste my time finding out.


Yes, why let information get in the way of a debate.

From Companies House:
Caravan Club Limited (The)
Company No. 00646027
(Private, limited by guarantee, no share capital)

I'm on the board of a company with a similar corporate structure, and assuming the CC is the same, we can make profits (in the context that any profit represents revenue excess over operational costs and capital allowances), but these can only be re-invested into the company. Other than any swanky offices (never been to East Grinstead so can't comment), that means any profits are for re-investment into the site network. They aren't profits in the context of a commercial company generating income for its owners/shareholders.


----------



## peedee

CliffyP said:


> I think those running it do very well out of it.


I think they do too. I know the expenses are very generous but they are all mostly volunteers and the ones I know have and continue to put in a lot of time and effort into the club.

peedee


----------



## Chausson

JohnGun said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuzzyfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the CC in November
> 
> I was on one site using the toilet, the warden came in telling me to stop doing what I was doing and leave as he wanted to clean. So I did, I left the club, I contacted the HQ and told them what I thought, the reply was 'ok by'.
> Arrogance.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> did you flush the toilet?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> I left him a smiley face  .
> 
> Cliffy says, you know when the toilets are shut, well when you have to go, not only that I was on the job before the alloted time.
> I can't see why they have the need to close the toilets anyway, on the continent the toilets are never shut.
Click to expand...


----------



## andrewball1000

I can accept that they are shut for cleaning but it is the timing that gets me, just as you are leaving. You have to vacate the site by 12 and just as you have finished packing up ready to go you think "I'll just pop in here" and blow me it's shut. 

Would it not be better to close them between 12 and 1, after the leavers and before the arrivals?

I have seen that some sites have a reserve toilet you can use or else another block. Thats fine by me.


----------



## 1302

I am guessing that the cleaning should be done before new arrivals get to site so they see clean rather than dirty loos.

There is usually always a reserve toilet but obviously the lack of shower whilst cleaning means you sometime have to 'move on' unclean  (if you get up late like me)

The site at Pembrooke BTW has a complete recerve block with toilets and shower  Best option but it is a large site


----------



## Matchlock

Been a Motor homer for the last 12 Months, some years before we where a member of the CC, my in law's took the caravan to sites for the first week and my family took it over for the second week. 
In that period using the CC with the family we never had a problem with the wardens. 
During the last 12 months in our Motorhome we have used the CC lots of times & never had a problem with the Wardens, In fact they have been most helpful! Which way can I park my Motor home, reply was "don't care as long as it is within your pitch" 
Maybe it is just how you present yourself, when you arrive, I consider myself on holiday and so do not want to get into any aggro with anyone, I am very diplomatic & can talk anybody round, does not take much effort it to be civil. 
Sometimes I think we expect too much for what we are paying for, they have rules as any businesses should, if you don't like them drive away or accept them for what they are. 
I am very happy with the CC & have recently joined the C&CC to further my options, all I can say is "Get a life" 

Barry


----------



## Sprinta

This time round we've been MHers and CC members only a year, previously we tugged my dad's caravan away on the occasional holiday about 20 years ago. We use CC as overnight stays only, arriving as late as (sensibly) possible after phoning around for a pitch, and then leaving early the next day. So our only use of the facilities is splash and dash and a convenient place to park overnight. I'd love to be one of you more experienced peeps who just park up and "wild it" ad hoc, but for now I'll take the CC discount and on the whole the very tidy sites and facilities.

So, bearing in mind we've only used maybe a dozen sites so far, I really can't recall any difficult or awkward warders ( :lol: ) but a couple have come close to wanting to make a point with me - but I think that they probably realise quickly that it's my alter ego who gives a **** and have not bothered :twisted: 

We're off again in a couple of weeks time and will certainly use CC sites if possible, but I do want to pluck up the courage to try a CL or 2 as a change. I will make more of a point to pay more attention to how we're received on site and how close to the OP's concerns these are and will report back.

Roll on next year when we invade France and Germany and try the facilities over there :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

Chausson said:


> JohnGun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuzzyfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the CC in November
> 
> I was on one site using the toilet, the warden came in telling me to stop doing what I was doing and leave as he wanted to clean. So I did, I left the club, I contacted the HQ and told them what I thought, the reply was 'ok by'.
> Arrogance.
> 
> Ron
> 
> 
> 
> did you flush the toilet?? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> I left him a smiley face  .
> 
> Cliffy says, you know when the toilets are shut, well when you have to go, not only that I was on the job before the alloted time.
> I can't see why they have the need to close the toilets anyway, on the continent the toilets are never shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think every CC site I have been on allows the use of the disabled toilets when cleaning. Its easier and quicker to clean when empty, also safer with wet floors etc. Also couples clean the toilets, it may work on the continent but I think a lot on here would not take to it. Sorry no excuses, you know the score so accept it or leave it. Why do people think that rules are for everone but them :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Losos

andyangyh said:


> We don't want these signs, insurance companies insist on them so the terminally stupid/greeedy can't say they weren't warned.


Have you thought about having a sign made which you keep in your desk drawer, when some idiot comes in moaning about getting scalded under your too hot hot water tap and how he's going to sue your arse off you put him onto someone else in the office and rush round and fix the sign above the tap :lol: then come back and nonchantly tell him he should have read the sign :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

We have used a good few CC sites and only once had a Warden that was up himself. The rest have been from ok to brilliant

I can not understand the toilet problem, dont nearly all M/Hs and caravans have a toilet?


Richard...


----------



## Jented

Hi John Webb.
I am only trying to give an insight into the running of the sites,from the little bit i learnt as a warden,not trying to score points off of anyone. (Ooops? LOl).
With regard to Richardangills post about the toilets in C/vans-M/homes,we have two couples we" Camp"with,out of a gang, who will not use the toilets in their units,and one of these couples,do not put washing up water down the sink drain,the man,"X",says it will make the van smell,?. Takes all sorts to make a world,he used to muck out cows before he bought a lorry,but emptying the loo is not for him.
Ted,of to Bed.


----------



## JohnWebb

i Ted,
We just use the motorvan for everything! It often easier emptying the toilet than walking back and forth and we shower and wash up in the van. It is often a lot warmer when we are away. It is still my perception that we have been treated worst on CC sites, they make a mistake and wont admit it!


----------



## CliffyP

Rosbotham said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a member though, and don't recall getting a share certificate.
> Iwould be curious to know its Company Standing, but wont waste my time finding out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, why let information get in the way of a debate.
> 
> From Companies House:
> Caravan Club Limited (The)
> Company No. 00646027
> (Private, limited by guarantee, no share capital)
> 
> I'm on the board of a company with a similar corporate structure, and assuming the CC is the same, we can make profits (in the context that any profit represents revenue excess over operational costs and capital allowances), but these can only be re-invested into the company. Other than any swanky offices (never been to East Grinstead so can't comment), that means any profits are for re-investment into the site network. They aren't profits in the context of a commercial company generating income for its owners/shareholders.
Click to expand...

That would be in the articles of association, as far a companies house is concerned its just another ltd company I would think. Perhaps we should ask to see a copy?.


----------



## Rosbotham

They should be available on Companies House, but you'd have to put your hand in your pocket. If you really wanted to know, prob best to ask the Club. Or actually read the accounts when they drop out of the magazine, rather than putting it direct in the recycling like most of us do... :wink:


----------



## Jented

Hi John.
That s what i cannot understand,ALL! the procedures are in place to root out the "People with unfortunate attitudes,LOL!", so the trouble lies above site level.I can understand assistants keeping quiet,as their very job is in the hands of the warden and as i keep saying,it is a super job,earn a few bob in the summer,chance of being on an idylic site as well,good company,(Hopefully) each week .Load up the C/van-M/home,off to warmer climes near the Med for the winter,great stuff.
It is no good coming on this forum moaning,i would hazard a guess,that the trouble started at the barrier when there was a misunderstanding,lines were drawn etc. A member has a signature on here something about,"Not taking offence etc" as you succumb to your rivals wishes". Thats near as i can remember of it,so true.
The story of the two Priests,walking to the next village,come upon a ford,where a "Lady of ill repute?" is trying to cross,she asks the younger one for a piggy back across,he said "No you are a shameless hussy no". The old priest bent down and piggy backed her across,putting her down safe and dry. The priests then went on their way. Nearing the next village,the younger priest said,"Why did you carry her across" the old priest said,"Are you still carrying her?,i put her down several fields back"
There were no fisticuffs/broken bones,put it behind you,move on,don't carry a slight real or imagined,it is only yourself who suffers,its part of lifes rich tapestry...Good...Innit...LOL.
Ted.


----------



## CliffyP

Rosbotham said:


> They should be available on Companies House, but you'd have to put your hand in your pocket. If you really wanted to know, prob best to ask the Club. Or actually read the accounts when they drop out of the magazine, rather than putting it direct in the recycling like most of us do... :wink:


Dont think youd get the articles, only Directors, Shareholdes and Accounts. Might just make some enquiries.


----------



## smartgolfer

*Caravan Club*

Fuzzyfreak, dont stop putting your experiences here in the forum.

I for one appreciate an accurate description of sites and treatment to us the service user.

This year, i have had mixed experiences from site administrators/owners and as result havent joined a club only this
one.

One prestigious site on the Fylde coast has a toilet block for the males that resembles the standard often found during General Franco's regime in Spain during the 60's, it was that bad!!

The owner?....not interested, its cleaned by my son she said!! 

the Film Deliverance came to mind


----------



## BASA

Recently been to the Moreton in Marsh CC Site, lovely site well laid out and well maintained by the Wardens. Found all Wardens very polite and helpful, but not happy that I was told how I had to park my Motorhome on the pitch i.e. Cab facing the Road, now I understand there may be a requirement under Fire safety rules for Caravans, but why the same for Motorhomes who can leave a pitch within minutes? Another niggle I have with CC sites is the slowly creeping in of "Other Charges" at the Moreton site, found to purchase a daily paper from the reception, I was charged a delivery charge of 10p on top of the price of the paper, now people who know this site its is only about 500 yards from the town centre, hardly in the outer regions of nowhere. I didn't buy any other papers. You also had to purchase WIFI access and I agree with some of the fellow commenters on this subject that the cost WIFI needs to be looked at. Just been to a CL site which gave free WIFI and free TV access points..


----------



## peribro

BASA said:


> Found all Wardens very polite and helpful, but not happy that I was told how I had to park my Motorhome on the pitch i.e. Cab facing the Road, now I understand there may be a requirement under Fire safety rules for Caravans, but why the same for Motorhomes who can leave a pitch within minutes?


Unless the van is a continental build, then generally the habitation door will be on the nearside which means that people will not be facing their next door neigbours' door / awning etc. As for exiting off a pitch in a fire, it is always going to be quicker, I would have thought, to be able to drive straight off rather than having to reverse first - particularly if other vehicles are also having to be pulled or driven off.


----------



## geordie01

One of the things i have noticed recently is that last year you were not allowed to have two cars on the same pitch if you had a caravan due to"health and safety" as we let a tugger use our pitch next to our mh to park his car when his mother and father came to visit him in their car and the wardens said only one car per pitch. Now i see that you can have two cars on the same pitch as long as you pay 2 pounds!! have health and safety rules changed?.


----------



## Jented

Hi BASA.
There was a post on another topic about "Backing onto" a pitch. The reason was suggested that in the event of getting stuck on the pitch with a m/h. there is a purpose built in towing eye/socket on the front for recovery purposes,in todays claim culture,it would be a very brave warden,who would hook up onto an Alko extension chassis,and maybe pull the back off the unit. This is only an observation of mine from another post,it seems reasonable to me,i have on occasion "rescued" m/h's stuck on site,and you have to be very carefull where you hook up to.
I felt sorry for people with units that had the bed at the front,they were not for me,having said that,i was made to turn our Hymer c/v, around at Pinewoods Wells n Sea,as in those days the door was on the european side,win some lose some.
Ted.


----------



## peedee

BASA said:


> Another niggle I have with CC sites is the slowly creeping in of "Other Charges" at the Moreton site, found to purchase a daily paper from the reception, I was charged a delivery charge of 10p on top of the price of the paper,


I don't think the club has anything to do with shops that wardens run. I stand to be corrected but I have it in the recesses of my mind that the fact there is a shop, even if only for papers, charges and what is sold, are down to the wardens. If they don't fetch the papers themselves, they might just also be passing on delivery charges?

peedee


----------



## parkmoy

The very first caravan club site I stayed at the warden got very picky about how I had parked at the peg. I didn't know the rules, it was my first time. I moved and thought 'Grumpy bugger'

Since then I've stayed on quite a few CC sites and have nothing but praise for the wardens who have, without exception, been friendly and helpful. 

Anyone can have a bad day and having once worked in the service industry I know just how demanding and rude some customers can be.


----------



## BASA

Some interesting responses to this subject and it seems the majority of us do not really know why there is this rule for regimental parking. I find it hard to except its for the reason of not infringing into looking into others door or awnings as the majority of MH's and Caravans have windows almost 360 degrees around them, so its virtual impossible not to look into your neighbours areas.
As for my comment on creeping charges it seems that H&S rules can be waived at a extra charge in one of the responses. I also find it hard to except that the CC has no input into what is sold in Site shops or at what cost!!!


----------



## peedee

BASA said:


> I also find it hard to except that the CC has no input into what is sold in Site shops or at what cost!!!


They must have some input but I don't think it is total control. There have been posts from wardens and ex-wardens on here before so perhaps one might pop up again with the facts.

peedee


----------



## pomme1

Surely, it's legit for the wardens to charge a small amount for sorting the ordering out etc. I guess the newsagent keeps any margin on the papers.


----------



## Zebedee

Since it was only 500 yards to fetch one's own newspaper, I wonder what all the fuss is about. :roll: 

You takes yer choice and pays yer money . . . or not, as you please! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Autoquest

It always makes me laugh when I think of that 'centre to the peg' rule. After parking the first thing I do is move the peg to the centre of my vehicle...


----------



## sparky20006

I know what the OP means about the way he has been spoken to.

Let's be honest we ALL do. It's not just the CC its bl00dy near enough endemic across the UK now, wherever you go. 

How hard can it be to just say " Yeah no probs" when someone wants something? We're pretty clueless in the UK now with regard to customer satisfaction, in fact it borders upon embarassing in some of these so called tourist attractions the way they speak to customers.

You can't go into anything from a cinema to a public sector building now without someone behind a counter or a desk grunting at you or telling you what will happen if you do wrong. There's even a sign in our local cinema saying how bags can be searched purely for security purposes and please dont bring in food from outside....hmmmm.

I was in TESCO the other day and some bloke was tutting trying to bunt past me with one of those tall trolleys full of stock to go on the shelves. I must have had over £100 worth of stuff in my trolley and was one of those annoying customers..... He was one tut away from being found face down in the frozen sausages.


----------



## HeatherChloe

My view is that you should have a pitch which you hire and then you just make sure you are at least 3m from the nearest other tent or van.

Their rules say:

"7 The Pitch
a) Where numbered pitch markers are provided on site, please check with the Site Warden as to the position of the outfit in relation to the marker peg. Normally and at the discretion of the Warden outfits may be positioned on the pitch in any way, provided that there is not less than 6 metres (20 feet) spacing between facing walls of adjacent caravans, motor caravans or trailer tents and that there shall be left a minimum clear space of 3 metres (10 feet) between adjoining outfits in any direction, in order to restrict the spread of fire."


So their rules are that you can put your van any way you like, so long as it is at least 6m from the nearest other van, and at least 3m from any part of the nearest tents, awnings etc. 

It does say "at the discretion of the Warden" but presumably, so long as the fire rules are accorded with, why would the Warden require anything different? 

I think that for everyone, we should just arrive, check out our allocated pitch and our neighbours, and make sure we comply with fire safety rules.

Any other rules - eg driving in, or reversing in, has no particular reason for it, unless the Warden comes up with one like you'll get stuck or something. 

So why don't we just all stick to our guns, and pitch up however one wants? We're not school kids are we?


----------



## robinpompey

you summed up in your last paragraph. You are an IT administrator. Im my experience with people of your ilk you give the customer (user) what you want, not what they need. Unfortunately I cannot agree with you on 99% of what you write. Mind you I have always found IT people to have two different service levels. Those they want, always high, and that they give their customers, always low. This is from working in a high tech industry.


----------



## BASA

Well said *HeatherChloe* I think you are spot on with your comments. As the Moreton site has 173 hardstanding pitches out of 183 the chances of getting stuck are very minimal. The "discretion of the Warden" here seems to be in my opinion, is for the layout to look very pretty. 
*Zebedee and pomme1* just to clarify my issue on the paper delivery charge of 10p, this is the first time on any CC site that I have visited, that has a Daily Paper's on display, were I have had to pay a delivery charge on something I hadn't pre ordered. 
And Yes *Zebedee* _"Since it was only 500 yards to fetch one's own newspaper, I wonder what all the fuss is about. "_ I did fetch my own paper for the rest of my stay.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Rules/Guidlines?. What IF? Three empty pitches,1,2 and 3,first unit pitches up on No 1,right on the boundary with No.2,second unit pitches on No.3,right up to the other boundary with No. 2,this means that pitch 2 is compromised,will there be enough room for the next unit to park observing the fire rules,will the campers feel as if they are the meat in a sandwich?
CL on the coast,5 van site,but six pitches,(any5 of 6) in case of emergencies,all with an uninterupted view of the harbour entrance,four of us on there,so two spare pitches,onto the site comes a m/h.(There are 2 m/h.on site already,and we are having a great time sitting out chatting) Mr and Mrs "Tilley" hat decide that they will park just off centre,in the middle of the field,the pegs being around the hedge row. We still all had a good view of the estuary and an even better view of "Tilley hats" going about their ablutions.In fairness,i don't think they might have known their waste water tank tap was open?
These "Rules/Guidlines" are to try to create harmony,as you may have gathered from other posts,not ALL m/h's want to be parked up like sardines on free Aires abroad. If you read the rules/guidlines,these measurments are.... MINIMUM!.
If you don't like it,don't go to the sites,there are enough people on this forum who would willingly abide by the rules,if only they could book to get onto a site.
Ted


----------



## SomersetSteve

We've never been on a CC site, we've been members of the C&CC for many years though and have used quite a lot of their sites in that time first with a caravan then since last summer a motorhome. In general the site staff are friendly and helpful, I'm sure they have reason for how they pitch units - preserving the grass, the 20ft rule, giving everyone a reasonable view of the scenery and privacy come to mind. Remember they'll have had the moans about how others have pitched.

We've had no problems with requests to be near the dog walk for instance, at Slapton when we arrived late we were offered the choice of "level or sea view".

We have met the odd one who is a bit officious, one at a near empty site right at the end of the season walked across and made sure I drove almost a complete circuit of the site to get on the pitch where I could easily have cut across an empty one but that, and the number of extra signs, just provided a source of amusement rather than annoyance.


----------

